# Welcome on my website



## carlos58 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello everyone  
I am an italian naturalist and wildlife photographer 
My main interesting are birds, macrophoto and city by night

My website is carlogalliani's Photo Galleries at pbase.com

thanks for looking


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Feb 3, 2011)

carlo you have some quite exceptional images on your site.  great job.


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## carlos58 (May 24, 2011)

Hello everyone 
after a long work, I met a systematic gallery of all the shots of animals made in Italy and around Europe, so it is very easy to find the photo of an animal or compare similar species. 
some numbers: 
364 species of birds 
22 amphibian 
32 of reptiles 
42 Mammalian 
for insects 
68 dragonfly 
And over 100 species of butterflies 
while the other orders I've put the photos I had already prepared and slowly insert the other 

here is the link to the gallery then just click on the class you want to see 

http://www.pbase.com/carlogalliani/fauna_europaea
direct link for birds
http://www.pbase.com/carlogalliani/uccelli

thanks for lookinng


----------



## carlos58 (Oct 1, 2011)

hello everyone
I have added several galleries including one on the European fauna
http://www.pbase.com/carlogalliani/fauna_europaea
with hundreds of species (400 birds) and two galleries of trips this year (Extremadura and the recent trip to South Egypt) with several rare species

http://www.pbase.com/carlogalliani/extremadura_2011

http://www.pbase.com/carlogalliani/sud_egitto

thanks for looking


----------

